# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  БОМБА СЕЗОНА! 50 оттенков походьбы! (замена сумочкам)

## Уралочка

*БОМБА СЕЗОНА!!! 50 оттенков походьбы! (замена сумочкам)*
* Отличный игровой блок на 10 минут.* 







*в комплекте: подробное описание. музыка и ВИДЕО.* 

*СТОИМОСТЬ 800р.*


*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

